# Looking for fishing tips OBX



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi all
New to the forum. I got into surf fishing two years ago and I’m hooked. Last year I couldn’t wait but unfortunately got run out of Hatteras within 24 hours of vacation from hurricane Dorian. Now this year we are in corolla. Are there any good places to fish near Corolla? And what to target this time of year with bait, etc. Also I was looking to get into shark fishing from the surf. If anyone has any tips or info I’d really appreciate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Corolla is a decent beach to fish. You need to find a slew is all that is needed to catch a few. Normal bait , Shrimp , fish bites, sand fleas , cut bait , etc , You will need a beach driving permit. good luck and leave some for seed


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

What do you mean by slew? I’m still learning at everything. Where to cast. What to look for. Etc. I’ve caught big fish before and that’s why I was hoping to target shark one or two days next week. Looking for a real fight. Thanks for your input by the way


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

slew, slough, trough pretty much same thing. Picture is a good example at low tide, I would fish there at high tide. One cast at your feet, one in the middle, one on or in front of the bar. Let the fish decide after that.


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

That’s all good info fellas thanks a lot. I really appreciate it. That video explains a lot.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep the pic Papa posted shows a Slough . BTW Corolla beaches are usually crowded with day trippers and families playing and swimming in the surf. It's probably not the best place to shark fish. Plus the fact that it is flat and shallow along most of the beach,


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

Is there anywhere you would recommend? I’ve heard of guys either going to salvo or to the point in hatteras. I’m from PA so after a 9 hour drive already that extra hour to hatteras isn’t exactly appealing. But I gotta do what I gotta do. I’ve actually heard stories, whether true or not, that salvo is a breeding ground for sharks and some guys have hooked some real bruisers. But that’s hearsay


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

There are Sharks along the beaches everywhere in the world, finding a place to fish for them without other people around is the key IMHO. I wouldn't want to lure sharks to the beach in an area with people swimming. Have you ever fished for sharks before ?


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

I have not. That’s why I’m very motivated to try it. I planned on going to a local shop and having them hook me up with the gear I need.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The water in September is transitional ... You stand a real good chance of catching a Drum up there off the beach fishing 8nBait is pretty good, usually by the second or third week. I'd hit Carova and fish there especially in the evenings into Dark....Sharks anytime and everywhere. Depends on your set up and if you're kayaking a bait out.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Here is an article about shark fishing that might be of interest to you






How to Go Shark Fishing in the Surf | FishTalk Magazine


If you want to go shark fishing in the surf, this article explains the nuts and bolts of how it's done.




fishtalkmag.com


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

I actually planned on renting a kayak. A coworker of mine is successful shark fishing but I don’t see him often to get advice. He told me he paddles past the waves. He also said if you shark fish at night that paddling out is a little eerie.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Um, paddling out at night is not just a little eerie, it's down right unnerving and scary!! But ya gotta do what you gotta do. Respect the ocean and what lives in it because it could eat you.


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

😂 wise words. My coworker told me “if you can paddle out at dark you’re more a man than I”


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

You'd be much better off hiring a guide out of hatteras.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

If you paddle out at night, make sure that you have some kind of light or beacon on the beach. It can be hard to tell how far out you are and which way you are going.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Gorge said:


> If you paddle out at night, make sure that you have some kind of light or beacon on the beach. It can be hard to tell how far out you are and which way you are going.



hmmmm....learned the hard way no doubt......been there and done that. Worst I ever got turned around was flounder gigging one night.


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

One more thing. Anyone have any suggestions on how to handle a shark without getting a leg or hand stolen? As far as getting them back into the surf?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

if you have to ask:
YOUR NOT READY


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Please don't do this without an experienced partner


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Carefully.

Small ones are worse than the big ones


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I saw what a 4-5 foot shark did to my cousin one night................not pretty. Heavy boot saved him SOMEWHAT......not his chin. Long time ago, I am not messing with the things. To old....


----------



## Jbirch (Aug 18, 2020)

So one more question fellas. I’m down here now in corolla. And as far as I can see on this beach here it’s as flat as flat can be and such a gradual decrease going out in the surf. I haven’t found any sign of troughs or cuts or anything. One guy be me last night caught a 5 foot sand tiger. My brother and law and I haven’t even caught a bluefish. I’m going to guess my answer is go somewhere else. But just figured I’d ask


----------

